# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Afrin opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Afrin (Afrin Nasal) - Oxymetazolini hydrochloridum
polecam przy katarze stosuje tylko ten lek jest długotrwały i szybko przynosi ulgę...

----------


## Gosia

Stosowany przy obrzęku błony śluzowej nosa w przebiegu przeziębienia, zapaleniu zatok lub alergicznego zapalenia błony śluzowej nosa.
Jest lekiem skutecznym, długo utrzymującym swoje efekty lecznicze.

----------


## tomaszka

Również odnoszę wrażenie, że krople afrin są całkiem skuteczne. U mnie w domu stosuje je cała rodzina i nikt nie narzeka. Owszem przy bardzo uporczywym katarze i zatkanym nosie nawet najlepsze krople nie pomogą, ale w normalnych przypadkach afrin sobie radzi. Dla mnie plusem jest także to że są to jedne z najtańszych kropli na rynku. Za buteleczkę płacę ok. 14 zł w aptece za grosze w knurowie, a więc cena jest naprawdę przystępna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja uważam,  że w ogóle nie są skuteczne - beznadziejne - męczę się z katarem i z tymi kroplami też

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ten lek jest bardzo specyficzny, sama go uzywałam, niestety nie czytałam ulotki , brałam go dosyc długo.... trzeba go zażywac do 3 dni inaczej katar sie nasili, a lek zniszczy sluzówke nosa

----------


## bilka

Ja afrinu nie polecam, uzależnia. Ostatnio zastosowałam aerozol Envil, super działa, nos odetkany, a śluzówki tak bardzo nie wysuszyły jak afrin.

----------

